# My latest contract job, 1966 Aurora Odd Job



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well besides working hard on my Moebius Bride I've also been spending a goodly portion of my time on my latest contract job for my customer in Oregon. This time it was a real Aurora Odd Job and here are some pictures as received and completed. I'm enjoying doing these and while I didn't care much for building one of these for my shelf (the Polar Lights repop), after seeing this done it might be tempting someday.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Looks very nice! You are doing a good job restoring all these old kits.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, Bob!! You are certainly improving the looks of your clients collection!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great resto job Bob!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I can tell by the quality of your work you're really enjoying these. 

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work again. That gloss-looking original paint looks like it might have been stubborn - did you strip the paint or just use it as an undercoat?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Great work again. That gloss-looking original paint looks like it might have been stubborn - did you strip the paint or just use it as an undercoat?


Thanks for the compliments gentlemen. The paint looked like old Testors enamels and I used Easy Off to strip it. It took two or three soakings and scrubbings but I got most of it off. I also had to fix all the seams. All these models I have done for the customer looked like they were put together by a 10 year old. Once I had it stripped and prepared I primed it with Rustoleum gray primer.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

After seeing the "before" and "after" pictures, I'm giving you the official title of "Miracle Worker." Great work, Bob!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

VERY nice restoration. In the first "after" picture, that stump looks a little painful! :drunk:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Great restore. I've always wondered, when you guys do restorations or straight builds, do you ask for or get customer input on what colors they want for this part or that? Or do they just give you a free hand within bounds of the kit?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> Great restore. I've always wondered, when you guys do restorations or straight builds, do you ask for or get customer input on what colors they want for this part or that? Or do they just give you a free hand within bounds of the kit?


My client seems to want for me to try to match the original Aurora box art as closely as possible. I also looked at some movie stills for this one and fairly well matched how Odd Job looked in Goldfinger. The pants in the movie had a light pin striping but I was not going to try to duplicate that, at least not for the amount I am usually paid.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Nice job, rkoenn! Of course, your work is always amazing! :thumbsup:

Check out my PL Odd Job... In hindsight, I think I should have gone for a flat/semi-gloss finish on the jacket, as well. In my head I went for the _so-black-it's-blue_ look.

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Dirt, yours looks great too. You could still put some kind of matte clear coat on the jacket without changing anything else on the model. As I said before, I would never have bought this kit for my shelves but now that I have seen it done I might someday pick one up off eBay for myself. I believe the next model I am getting from him in a week or so is Bond.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Great resto job Bob!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Chris.


 

No - it's Not Job Bob, It's Odd Job
And what a Job Bob did on Bob-Job...
I mean Job Boh - er, uhm ..Bond Job..no, uhh...

Hell of a nice model you did there!!


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Hmm... I didn't think of that, rkoenn. I might have to do that. Thanks! 

Here's my PL Bond. I didn't do much other than assemble and paint the kits.

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_Excellent _job!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

fantastic re-paint Robert!.. you have a great skill in these old kit restorations...


----------

